# Another Toy Recall!



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Heads up everyone with kids...there is another toy recall! This time it is because it contains the date rape drug!!!









Aqua Dots Recall news article

I know my kids see these advertised all the time on TV and have asked for them.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

jetjane said:


> Heads up everyone with kids...there is another toy recall! This time it is because it contains the date rape drug!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a note, they do not contain the date rape drug. The chemical on the outside of them (probably part of what makes them stick together when wet) metabolizes into GHB when ingested.

Don't let your kids eat them and they will be fine. That said, my kid will never own any either.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> Just a note, they do not contain the date rape drug. The chemical on the outside of them (probably part of what makes them stick together when wet) metabolizes into GHB when ingested.
> 
> Don't let your kids eat them and they will be fine. That said, my kid will never own any either.


Sorry, I stand corrected. However, I have to wonder if kids, with their sweaty little hands, would cause the same reaction on their skin and then get absorbed that way or when they then put their hands in their mouths or get it on their food, etc.? If I had purchased them for my kids already, I definitely wouldn't be keeping them around to test any theories.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

You know whats going to happen next -- Congress will pass a law that says its toooo dangerous for kids to get Christmas gifts so Christmas should be cancelled for public safety reasons ---

Oh wait I mean XMAS -- I forgot that they have already passed the law that says we can't call it Christmas anymore becuase it may offend someone...

Guess i am just wishin' that our elected officials was as worried about me paying 70 bucks to fill up my truck on the way home today as they were about how I should raise my kids...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Shhhh - I got some for PK for Christmas. Er, Xmas.

Sluggo


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> You know whats going to happen next -- Congress will pass a law that says its toooo dangerous for kids to get Christmas gifts so Christmas should be cancelled for public safety reasons ---
> 
> Oh wait I mean XMAS -- I forgot that they have already passed the law that says we can't call it Christmas anymore becuase it may offend someone...
> 
> Guess i am just wishin' that our elected officials was as worried about me paying 70 bucks to fill up my truck on the way home today as they were about how I should raise my kids...


Amen!! Made in China, Just leave it all sit on the shelf. Or better yet bring in the shipping containers and send it all back postage due.







There are other things you can get your kids this year. They'll get over it. Not to hijack this thread but how about $102.30 to fill mine up today.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> You know whats going to happen next -- Congress will pass a law that says its toooo dangerous for kids to get Christmas gifts so Christmas should be cancelled for public safety reasons ---
> 
> Oh wait I mean XMAS -- I forgot that they have already passed the law that says we can't call it Christmas anymore becuase it may offend someone...
> 
> Guess i am just wishin' that our elected officials was as worried about me paying 70 bucks to fill up my truck on the way home today as they were about how I should raise my kids...


X-2 -proper sarcasm applied!

Map Guy


----------

